
Housing Is Back, but the American Dream Isn’t - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-08-21/housing-is-back-but-the-american-dream-isn-t
======
jseliger
Perhaps we should recognize that buying property is not an intrinsic good:
[https://affordanything.com/is-renting-better-than-buying-
sho...](https://affordanything.com/is-renting-better-than-buying-should-i-
rent-or-buy) or an automatically good way to save or invest money.

